# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Πολιτική ISP απέναντι στις εταιρίες VoIP

## trojy

Μετά την 06/09/05, και αφότου είχα περί τους 2 μήνες αξιόλογης χρήσης της Voipbuster, ξεκίνησα να έχω προβλήματα στην χρήση της. Για την ακρίβεια, εκείνοι με άκουγαν αμέσως και πολύ καλα, ενώ εγώ τους άκουγα σαν μαστουρωμένους.
Κάνοντας ένα απλό test, ping -t www.sportnet.gr , και παράλληλα τρέχοντας το πρόγραμμα της voipbuster (ας πούμε το 2.0 built 166 - το οποίο δεν έχει σημασία γιατί το ίδιο γίνεται και με άλλα προγράμματα ή με τη χρήση του Asterisk) θα παρατηρήσετε ότι. 
1. Αρχικα οι χρόνοι είναι αρκετά καλοί
2. Στη συνέχεια υπάρχει σταδιακή αύξηση του ping response ( 60 ms -->100 -->500 -->1000-->10000 --->30000). H αύξηση αυτή είναι ανεξάρτητη του traffic που γίνεται (~3 kb/s up/down). 
3. Έπειτα παρουσιάζεται packet loss (γύρω στα ~6-7 πακέτα).
4. Χάνεται προσωρινά η σύνδεση με το bbras/ ISP. 


Θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι είτε ο ΟΤΕ (?) είτε η 4νετ (?) έχουν βάλει το χέρι τους για να περιορίσουν ανταγωνιστικές εταιρίες Voip. Δεν δικαιολογείται με κάποιον άλλον τρόπο αυτό το πρόβλημα. Θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω αν αντιμετωπίζετε το ίδιο πρόβλημα, και σε ποιο dslam συνδέεστε. 
Αν υπάρχει αυτή η πατερναλιστική συμπεριφορά από τη 4νετ ηθελημένα, είναι κατακριτέα και θα πρέπει να δημοσιοποιηθεί.

----------


## anon

> Κάνοντας ένα απλό test, ping -t www.sportnet.gr


Το VoIP χρησιμοποιεί UDP. Δοκίμασε ένα ftp transfer. Εαν έχουν κάνει traffic shaping στο Voice πιθανότερο να επηρεάζει όλο το UDP. Οπότε θα φανεί. Ομως αναφέρεις να αυξάνουν τα responses στο ping. To ping είναι ICMP, άλλο πρωτόκολλο, και ους ενδιαφέρει να "δείχνει"καλούς χρόνους. Αρα μάλλον κάποιο πρόβλημα έχεις με ΟΤΕ (DSLAM).

----------


## frap

Το ftp είναι TCP όχι UDP...

----------


## gpap1973

Δεν μιλάμε για Traffic Shaping αλλά για αυξηση του delay (διαφορετικό πράμα).
Μπορείς να έχεις αυξημένα delays αλλα η σύνδεση σου να πέζει άψογα στο full της.
Το voip για να παίζει θέλει το πολύ 500ms. Οπότε βάζοντας +500ms σε όλα τα voip 
που δεν πάνε σε εμας κάνουμε τον ανταγωνισμό να μοιάζει κακής ποιότητας.

Με την πείνα που έχουν οι ελληνικοί ISPs δεν θεωρώ απίθανο να το έχουν κάνει.

----------


## anon

> Το ftp είναι TCP όχι UDP...


TCP είναι το control κομμάτι, δηλαδή τις εντολές που δίνεις. H μεταφορά όμως γίνεται με udp.

----------


## cassidy

Trojy δε νομίζω πως πηγαίνει τόσο μακριά το πράμα. Αν προσέξεις άλλοι στο forum το έχουν το πρόβλημα κι άλλοι δεν το έχουν. Οπότε δε μπορούμε να μιλάμε για πολιτική μιας εταιρίας ή ενός οργανισμού.
Στις προβληματικές συνδέσεις (πίτα dslam) παρατηρείται συνήθως το φαινόμενο αυτό.
Βασικά συμπτώματα
α) μεγάλο ping στο πρώτο hop αν κάνεις tracert οπουδήποτε
β) προβλήματα σε p2p που χρησιμοποιούν πολλές συνδέσεις
γ) max packets/sec που δε ξεπερνούν τα 25 (υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες είναι πάνω από 80)

Ειδικά το γ, επηρέαζει τις realtime εφαρμογές γιατί ενώ δε χρειάζονται bandwidth χρησιμοποιούν πολλά και μικρά πακέτα (udp). Οπότε παιχνίδια/voip/video conference ΓΙΟΚ, τουλάχιστον τις ώρες αιχμής. Τα παράπονά σου στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## anon

> Δεν μιλάμε για Traffic Shaping αλλά για αυξηση του delay (διαφορετικό πράμα).


Με traffic shaping δημιουργείται delay. Εαν δώσω προτεραιότητα χαμηλότερη στο ICMP και γίνεται χρήση της γραμμής απο τα πιο πάνω προτεραιοποιημένα πρωτόκολλα, μοιραία τα πακέτα ICMP θα περιμένουν και θα εμφανίζουν καθυστέρηση που δεν θα έχουν άλλα (πχ SSH). Επίσης το μπούκωμα της γραμμής δημιουργεί delay μιας και δεν μπορούν να περάσουν όλα την γραμμή. Φαντάσου ένα πακέτο σαν ένα αυτοκίνητο, και την σύνδεση στο Internet σαν ένα δρόμο. Οσο πιο μεγάλη σύνδεση έχεις τόσο πιο φαρδύς είναι ο δρόμος και με μεγαλυτερο όριο ταχύτητας. Αρα αν στείλεις ένα ICMP πακέτο, και υπάρχει μποτιλιάρισμα, τότε θα έχεις και μεγαλυτερη καθυστέρηση. Αυτό όσο πιο απλα γίνεται γιατι διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να επεκταθούμε και στους συνδιασμούς MTU/bandwidth, encoding frame rate κλπ.




> Το voip για να παίζει θέλει το πολύ 500ms. Οπότε βάζοντας +500ms σε όλα τα voip 
> που δεν πάνε σε εμας κάνουμε τον ανταγωνισμό να μοιάζει κακής ποιότητας.


Πολλά λες. 250 ms είναι το μέγιστο που προτείνουν (πχ Cisco). Επίσης παίζουν και πολλά άλλα ρόλο, που θα επεκταθούμε πολύ. Εαν έχεις πάνω απο 250ms, τότε υπάρχει η διαφορά καθυστέρησης της ομιλίας. Εαν έχεις 250ms απο traceroute, τότε βάλε και άλλα 50-150 encoding/decoding και άλλα, και φτάνεις στα 400ms, δηλαδή σχεδόν μισό δεύτερο. Απο εκεί και πάνω είναι το ενοχλητικό φαινόμενο να μιλάς και ο άλλος να ακούει με καθυστέρηση (στυλ walkie-talkie)

----------


## chatasos

Το traffic shaping προκαλεί delay όταν ενεργοποιείται  :Wink:  
Το voip θέλει max 150ms (one-way) για να παίξει χωρίς καθυστέρηση  :Wink:  
To ftp (control & data) είναι στο 99% των περιπτώσεων tcp   :Wink:

----------


## BoGe

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο, αλλά στο forum πάντος έχουν και άλλοι αναφέρει πρόβλημα με FORTHnet.

----------


## chatasos

> Κάνοντας ένα απλό test, ping -t www.sportnet.gr , και παράλληλα τρέχοντας το πρόγραμμα της voipbuster (ας πούμε το 2.0 built 166 - το οποίο δεν έχει σημασία γιατί το ίδιο γίνεται και με άλλα προγράμματα ή με τη χρήση του Asterisk) θα παρατηρήσετε ότι. 
> 1. Αρχικα οι χρόνοι είναι αρκετά καλοί
> 2. Στη συνέχεια υπάρχει σταδιακή αύξηση του ping response ( 60 ms -->100 -->500 -->1000-->10000 --->30000). H αύξηση αυτή είναι ανεξάρτητη του traffic που γίνεται (~3 kb/s up/down). 
> 3. Έπειτα παρουσιάζεται packet loss (γύρω στα ~6-7 πακέτα).
> 4. Χάνεται προσωρινά η σύνδεση με το bbras/ ISP.


Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα έχει παρατηρηθεί σε συγκεκριμένα dsl modems όταν το voip pvc είναι πολύ μικρό ή έχει σεταριστεί μικρός αιρθμός burst cells.

Ενώ το x modem έπαιζε voip (1 κλήση) μια χαρά σε pvc 64/64, στο y modem (με ίδιο codec) έπρεπε να αυξήσεις το pvc σε 128/128 ή να μεγαλώσεις τον αριθμό των burst cells για να δουλέψει χωρίς καθυστέρηση.

Σίγουρα μιλάμε για διαφορετική περίπτωση από την δική σου, αλλά με ακριβώς τις ίδιες παρενέργειες. Εγώ προσωπικά στην περίπτωση σου, θα έκλινα προς πρόβλημα στο επίπεδο του atm.

Θα σου πρότεινα όμως να συντάξεις ένα email με τις παρατηρήσεις σου τεκμηριωμένες (με παραδείγματα) και να το στείλεις στον provider σου.

----------


## gpap1973

> Με traffic shaping δημιουργείται delay. Εαν δώσω προτεραιότητα χαμηλότερη στο ICMP και γίνεται χρήση της γραμμής απο τα πιο πάνω προτεραιοποιημένα πρωτόκολλα, μοιραία τα πακέτα ICMP θα περιμένουν και θα εμφανίζουν καθυστέρηση που δεν θα έχουν άλλα (πχ SSH). Επίσης το μπούκωμα της γραμμής δημιουργεί delay μιας και δεν μπορούν να περάσουν όλα την γραμμή. Φαντάσου ένα πακέτο σαν ένα αυτοκίνητο, και την σύνδεση στο Internet σαν ένα δρόμο. Οσο πιο μεγάλη σύνδεση έχεις τόσο πιο φαρδύς είναι ο δρόμος και με μεγαλυτερο όριο ταχύτητας. Αρα αν στείλεις ένα ICMP πακέτο, και υπάρχει μποτιλιάρισμα, τότε θα έχεις και μεγαλυτερη καθυστέρηση.


Βασικά,
δεν κάθομαι να φανταστώ τίποτα. Προφανώς με κάθε congestion έχουμε delays (όπως γλαφυρά περιγράφεις). Αλλά εγώ μίλησα για (ανεξάρτητη) διαχείρηση του delay. Congestion και delays δεν ταυτίζονται πάντα. Και ο "trojy" ρωτά μόνο για delays σε μια σύνδεση που παίζει καλά (άρα δεν έχουμε congestion, τουλάχιστον στο link του). 



> Αυτό όσο πιο απλα γίνεται γιατι διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να επεκταθούμε και στους συνδιασμούς MTU/bandwidth, encoding frame rate κλπ.


Εγώ πάλι λέω να μην επεκταθούμε σε τίποτα. Η ερώτηση ήταν θεωρητική και η απάντηση μου
σαφέστατη: "Ο ISP μπορεί να σου βάλει delay (χωρίς απαραίτητα να έχεις congestion) σε ορισμένα πακέτα που κρίνει σκόπιμο". Αν έχει βάλει limit ή delay, δεν το ξέρω γιατί δεν έχω πρόσβαση για να δω.

Ενας ISP που σου βάζει limit κατώτερο από αυτό που πληρώνεις απλά παρανομεί. Αν σου βάζει delay είναι 100% νόμιμος αφού η γραμμή σου παίζει στα full της.
Επαναλαμβάνω οτι δεν ξέρω τι και αν το έχουν κάνει, εικασίες κάνω.




> Πολλά λες. 250 ms είναι το μέγιστο που προτείνουν (πχ Cisco). Επίσης παίζουν και πολλά άλλα ρόλο, που θα επεκταθούμε πολύ. Εαν έχεις πάνω απο 250ms, τότε υπάρχει η διαφορά καθυστέρησης της ομιλίας. Εαν έχεις 250ms απο traceroute, τότε βάλε και άλλα 50-150 encoding/decoding και άλλα, και φτάνεις στα 400ms, δηλαδή σχεδόν μισό δεύτερο. Απο εκεί και πάνω είναι το ενοχλητικό φαινόμενο να μιλάς και ο άλλος να ακούει με καθυστέρηση (στυλ walkie-talkie)


Προφανώς, αλλά ακόμα και στο μισό δευτερόλεπτο, το παλέυεις (να μιλήσεις).

----------


## BoGe

> Θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι είτε ο ΟΤΕ (?) είτε η 4νετ (?) έχουν βάλει το χέρι τους για να περιορίσουν ανταγωνιστικές εταιρίες Voip. Δεν δικαιολογείται με κάποιον άλλον τρόπο αυτό το πρόβλημα. Θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω αν αντιμετωπίζετε το ίδιο πρόβλημα, και σε ποιο dslam συνδέεστε. 
> Αν υπάρχει αυτή η πατερναλιστική συμπεριφορά από τη 4νετ ηθελημένα, είναι κατακριτέα και θα πρέπει να δημοσιοποιηθεί.


Κάνε το εξής:
Πάρε ένα demo από άλλους ISP, και αν με άλλους δεν έχεις πρόβλημα τα φταίει η FORTHney, αλλιώς ο ΟΤΕ. Μπορεί και οι 2 βέβαια.
Αν τελικά το κάνεις, πες μας μετά τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## anon

> Βασικά,
> δεν κάθομαι να φανταστώ τίποτα. Προφανώς με κάθε congestion έχουμε delays (όπως γλαφυρά περιγράφεις). Αλλά εγώ μίλησα για (ανεξάρτητη) διαχείρηση του delay. Congestion και delays δεν ταυτίζονται πάντα. Και ο "trojy" ρωτά μόνο για delays σε μια σύνδεση που παίζει καλά (άρα δεν έχουμε congestion, τουλάχιστον στο link του).


Δεν ξέρω πως το μετράει. Ετσι αναφέρω πως μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί delay. Το delay μπορεί να είναι και απο την πλευρά ΟΤΕ/ISP (το πιθανότερο). Ειδικά όταν αναφέρει ότι συνεχώς αυξάνουν οι χρόνοι στο ping, μέχρι που χάνονται πακέτα, αυτο μοιάζει σαν πρόβλημα σύνδεσης. Τώρα απο την πλευρά του χρήστη, απο την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ  δεν ξέρω, θέλει διερεύνηση.




> Εγώ πάλι λέω να μην επεκταθούμε σε τίποτα. Η ερώτηση ήταν θεωρητική και η απάντηση μου
> σαφέστατη: "Ο ISP μπορεί να σου βάλει delay (χωρίς απαραίτητα να έχεις congestion) σε ορισμένα πακέτα που κρίνει σκόπιμο".


Τεχνικά σίγουρα μπορεί. Εαν όμως έχει διαθέσιμο bandwidth δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να το κάνει. Για να έχει άδεια γραμμή; Δεν νομίζω. Αν όμως γεμίζει η γραμμή, τότε σίγουρα κάνει κάποιας μορφής QoS.




> ακόμα και στο μισό δευτερόλεπτο, το παλέυεις (να μιλήσεις).


To ξέρω αλλά όπως είπα είναι οριακό. Αν ανέχεσαι να ακούς τον άλλο με καθυστέρηση στον ήχο, μπορεί να πάει και παραπάνω.

----------


## anon

> Το traffic shaping προκαλεί delay όταν ενεργοποιείται  
> Το voip θέλει max 150ms (one-way) για να παίξει χωρίς καθυστέρηση


συμφωνώ και το έχω δεί στην πράξη γιατί έχουμε βάλει voip εδώ, και ενδοεταιρικό και μέσω internet.




> To ftp (control & data) είναι στο 99% των περιπτώσεων tcp


είχα στο μυαλό μου το tftp...   :Crying:

----------


## trojy

> Trojy δε νομίζω πως πηγαίνει τόσο μακριά το πράμα. Αν προσέξεις άλλοι στο forum το έχουν το πρόβλημα κι άλλοι δεν το έχουν. Οπότε δε μπορούμε να μιλάμε για πολιτική μιας εταιρίας ή ενός οργανισμού.


Νομίζω ότι είναι σημαντικό να εντοπίσουμε το πρόβλημα. Από ότι μου είπε ο τεχνικός της forthnet, 1η φορά έχει γίνει ανάλογο παράπονο. Εξάλλου πριν 3 ημέρες όλα δούλευαν υπέροχα. 




> Στις προβληματικές συνδέσεις (πίτα dslam) παρατηρείται συνήθως το φαινόμενο αυτό.
> Βασικά συμπτώματα
> α) μεγάλο ping στο πρώτο hop αν κάνεις tracert οπουδήποτε
> β) προβλήματα σε p2p που χρησιμοποιούν πολλές συνδέσεις
> γ) max packets/sec που δε ξεπερνούν τα 25 (υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες είναι πάνω από 80)


Γνωρίζω περί του θέματος, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι διαφορετικό. Στη γραμμή μου δεν γίνεται άλλο traffic πέρα από τα πολλά UDP πακέτα του voip. 




> Κάνε το εξής:
> Πάρε ένα demo από άλλους ISP, και αν με άλλους δεν έχεις πρόβλημα τα φταίει η FORTHney, αλλιώς ο ΟΤΕ. Μπορεί και οι 2 βέβαια.
> Αν τελικά το κάνεις, πες μας μετά τα αποτελέσματα.


Είναι κάτι που έχω σκοπό να κάνω. 


Για να γίνω περισσότερο καταννοητός...     :
-------------------------------------------------------------------
1)
κάνοντας ping στο bbras-ath-02L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.252.144]
Ping statistics for 194.219.252.144:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 48ms, Maximum = 57ms, Average = 53ms
--------------------------------------------------------------------
2) Τρέχω ένα πρόγραμμα που συνδέεται με VOIP
C:\Documents and Settings\TROjY>ping -t 194.219.252.144

Pinging 194.219.252.144 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=569ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1013ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1340ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=2098ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=3109ms TTL=254
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=782ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=185ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=554ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=962ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=658ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=101ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=254

Ping statistics for 194.219.252.144:
    Packets: Sent = 39, Received = 18, Lost = 21 (53% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 52ms, Maximum = 3109ms, Average = 654ms


Όταν έχω ping time out, δεν είναι μόνο για τα ICMP πακέτα του ping, αλλά και για τα tcp/udp. Κοινώς, δεν βλέπω ούτε ιστοσελίδες, ούτε δίκτυο, ούτε τίποτα... όπλο κενό! 
Παράλληλα, το outgoing traffic πάει μούρλια.. 

Ο router μου είναι ένα slackware 10.1 που έπαιζε σε γενικές γραμμές άριστα. Αλλαγή δεν έγινε, 
reboot του έκανα κάμποσα και σε όλα τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη. 

Εσείς έχετε ανάλογο πρόβλημα? Σε φίλους που ρωτάω από Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, Ναι.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## anon

> Ο router μου είναι ένα slackware 10.1 που έπαιζε σε γενικές γραμμές άριστα. Αλλαγή δεν έγινε, reboot του έκανα κάμποσα και σε όλα τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη.


Βάλε ένα Ethereal και δες τι βγαίνει απο τον router σου.

----------


## BoGe

> Νομίζω ότι είναι σημαντικό να εντοπίσουμε το πρόβλημα. Από ότι μου είπε ο τεχνικός της forthnet, 1η φορά έχει γίνει ανάλογο παράπονο.


Μεγάλο ψέμα.
Μάλλον θα εννοούσε ότι σήμερα δεν του έχει γίνει άλλο παράπονο, και όχι γενικά.

----------


## chatasos

Γνωρίζεις πόσο bw καταναλώνει το voip πρόγραμμα κατά την διάρκεια της κλήσης? Μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιο πρόγραμμα για να το παρακολουθείς? Αν όχι, σίγουρα μπορεί να το παρακολουθήσει ο τεχνικός από το support του παροχέα σου.

Επίσης όταν κάνεις μόνο download ή μόνο upload, μέχρι πόσο μπορείς να φτάσεις?

Τέλος, το test της forthnet (http://adsltest.forthnet.gr) το έχεις δοκιμάσει?

----------


## sdikr

> Για να γίνω περισσότερο καταννοητός... :
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1)
> κάνοντας ping στο bbras-ath-02L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.252.144]
> Ping statistics for 194.219.252.144:
> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
> Minimum = 48ms, Maximum = 57ms, Average = 53ms
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Κατι τέτοια εκανε και σε εμένα παλιά,  τελικά (αφου ειδά τα πάντα στην πλευρά μου)   πήρα το 121  και μετά απο διάφορα   τελικά μου αλλάξαν πόρτα

----------


## chatasos

> Κατι τέτοια εκανε και σε εμένα παλιά,  τελικά (αφου ειδά τα πάντα στην πλευρά μου)   πήρα το 121  και μετά απο διάφορα   τελικά μου αλλάξαν πόρτα


Παλιότερα είχε παρατηρηθεί πρόβλημα με buffers που γέμιζαν (αλλά δεν άδειαζαν αντίστοιχα) σε κάποιες κάρτες, οπότε ίσως να έχεις και δίκιο.  :Wink:  Αν και θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε τώρα να έχει λυθεί το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.

----------


## trojy

> Γνωρίζεις πόσο bw καταναλώνει το voip πρόγραμμα κατά την διάρκεια της κλήσης? Μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιο πρόγραμμα για να το παρακολουθείς? Αν όχι, σίγουρα μπορεί να το παρακολουθήσει ο τεχνικός από το support του παροχέα σου.
> 
> Επίσης όταν κάνεις μόνο download ή μόνο upload, μέχρι πόσο μπορείς να φτάσεις?
> 
> Τέλος, το test της forthnet (http://adsltest.forthnet.gr) το έχεις δοκιμάσει?



~8 kb/sec download /upload...

αλλά το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με πιο συμπηκνωμένο codec ~3-4 kb/sec
Σίγουρα δεν είναι θέμα ότι γεμίζει η γραμμή μου..
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 106.25Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 304.84kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

----------


## trojy

> Παλιότερα είχε παρατηρηθεί πρόβλημα με buffers που γέμιζαν (αλλά δεν άδειαζαν αντίστοιχα) σε κάποιες κάρτες, οπότε ίσως να έχεις και δίκιο.  Αν και θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε τώρα να έχει λυθεί το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.


Μέχρι πριν από 3 ημέρες δούλευε ρολόι. Είναι λογικό αυτό?

----------


## \/agelis\/

menw ki egw irakleio, se allo dslam apo tou trojy, exw 4net me diaforetiko eksoplismo kai exw akrivws to idio provlima me ton trojy

----------


## BoGe

> menw ki egw irakleio, se allo dslam apo tou trojy, exw 4net me diaforetiko eksoplismo kai exw akrivws to idio provlima me ton trojy


Με FORTHnet έχουν αναφερθεί προβλήματα (VoIP) και από Αθήνα.

Πάρτε κανά demo από αλλού αν δεν σας κάνει κόπο, ίσως έτσι βρεθεί άκρη.

----------


## trojy

Συμπληρώνοντας το puzzle έχω να πω το εξής...
To traffic που γίνεται είναι το ακόλουθο: 


 Proto/Port Pkts Βytes PktsTo ΒytesTo PktsFrom  BytesFrom

 UDP/36010                2128      406410         1052      200423         1076      205987 
 UDP/10302                2116      405226         1070      205440         1046      199786

----------


## \/agelis\/

Χμμμ απο που μπορουμε να βρουμε κανενα demo ξερει κανεις ?

Ο εξοπλισμος που χρησιμοποιώ ειναι του dsl in a box...

μπορει κανεις να κανει δοκιμες με αλλον ISP επισης ? Το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι να κατεβασει το προγραμμα απο το voipbuster.com και να κανει ενα account... για εντος ελλαδος για 1' ειναι τελειως δωρεαν. Ας δοκιμασει να κανει ταυτοχρονα pings και να δει αν αυξανονται οι χρονοι

Thanks

----------


## Sadead Neth

Εγώ όπως έχω αναφέρει στο forum είχα vivodi και όλα λειτουργούσαν μια χαρά. Όταν έβαλα forthet ξεκίνησαν τα προβλήματα (ίδια με αυτά του trojy). Όμως το ότι μπορούσα κάποιες φορές να μιλήσω κανονικά με έκανε να πιστεύω πως φταίει το dslam και όχι η forthnet. Εδώ και δύο βδομάδες πάντως δεν έχω καταφέρει να μιλήσω. Όταν βάλω κάποιο demo θα στείλω αποτελέσματα.

----------


## BoGe

> hmm apo pou mporoume na vroume kanena demo kserei kaneis?


Πάρτε τηλ. τους ISP να σας δώσουν

Θα σας έλεγα να πάρτε και το ram με την τρίμηνη προσφορά της HOL, αλλά σε κάποιες περιοχές έχουν αναφερθεί προβλήματα, ίσως της μεγάλης προσέλευσης χρηστών.

----------


## cassidy

Trojy 53 msec στο πρώτο hop δεν είναι καθόλου καλό.
Υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες είναι στο 20 με 30.
Φυσικά και δεν είναι αυτή η αιτία του προβλήματος, απλώς ένα ακόμα σύμπτωμα.

----------


## sdikr

@\/agelis\/  τα  greekenglish  δεν επιτρέπονται στο φόρουμ κάνε σε παρακαλώ μια επεξεργασιά τα μηνυματά σου και γράψτα  στα ελληνικά

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## \/agelis\/

> @\/agelis\/  τα  greekenglish  δεν επιτρέπονται στο φόρουμ κάνε σε παρακαλώ μια επεξεργασιά τα μηνυματά σου και γράψτα  στα ελληνικά
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


συγνωμη η δυναμη της συνηθειας βλεπεις...

----------


## trojy

Σήμερα Κυριακή 11/09, το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να αποκαταστάθηκε...

Pinging bbras-ath-02L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.252.144] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=254

Οι παραπάνω χρόνοι είναι κατά τη διάρκεια χρήσης του voipbuster. Από την επικοινωνία που είχα με άλλους χρήστες, η HOL φάνηκε να αντιμετωπίζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, το "φαινόμενο" αυτό είχε παρατηρηθεί βδομάδες πριν στους χρήστες της HOL.
Αν συνεχίζει για ορισμένους το ίδιο πρόβλημα, τους παρακαλώ να postαρουν εδώ.
Διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου για οποιεσδήποτε "συμπαιγνίες".

----------


## trojy

Κυριακη 11/09 12:54
To ίδιο πρόβλημα, απλά τώρα καθυστερεί λίγο περισσότερο να παρουσιαστεί. 
Pinging bbras-ath-02L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.252.144] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=138ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=478ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=638ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=672ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=299ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=212ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=222ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=368ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=343ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=242ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=135ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=110ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=359ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=523ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=971ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1115ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1356ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1561ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1421ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1528ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=2019ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=2625ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=3723ms TTL=254
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=254

Ping statistics for 194.219.252.144:
    Packets: Sent = 66, Received = 55, Lost = 11 (16% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 27ms, Maximum = 3723ms, Average = 409ms
(Για να επανέλθει το δίκτυο, έκλεισα την εφαρμογή)


Και άλλη μία, μήπως και ήταν τυχαίο...

Pinging bbras-ath-02L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.252.144] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=123ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=123ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=351ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=623ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1059ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1379ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1671ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1667ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=2496ms TTL=254
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out..219.252.144: bytes=32 time=4118ms TTL=254

----------


## BoGe

trojy, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιου είδους ξεχωριστή αντιμετώπιση σε ότι έχει να κάνει με VoIP.
Απλά είναι Κυριακή, και γενικά το δίκτυο είναι κάπως πιο άδειο.

----------


## dkounal

Διαθέτω HOL συνδρομή και έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα εδώ και μια βδομάδα σταθερα, νωριτέρα περιοδικά (ερχοταν-εφευγε).
Δοκίμασα voipbuster, broadvoice, voipjet τόσο μέσω αστερισκ όσο και αυτόνομα με τα ίδια σχεδόν αποτελέσματα.
Εχοντας μια καρτα της ACN δοκίμασα ταυτόχρονα και μεσω acn. παρόμοια πράγματα, με μόνη εξαίρεση την voipjet που ηταν ελάχιστα πιο υποφερτή.

Για κάποιο λόγο που δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ φαίνεται να γεμιζει τελειως το buffer στον ISP/BBRAS/DSLAM με τα δεδομένα που έρχονται σε μένα. 
Κάθε αλλο traffic είχε ελεγμένα κοπεί από την πλευρά μου και δοκίμασα με codecs: G729, GSM, G711 που με εξαίρεση το τελευταίο παίζουν ακόμη και από ISDN

Πήρα την HOL και παρά την διαθεση τους να με βοηθήσουν δεν φάνηκε να μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως γίνεται αυτό. Μου ζητήθηκε να στείλω μηνυμα στο support τους με ότι βρήσκω αναλυτικά και μάλλον θα το κάνω από Δευτέρα-Τρίτη. Επίσης, μου είπαν και το εξής όμορφο, ότι δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση για τέτοιες εφαρμογές σε συνδρομές για DSL

----------


## BoGe

Με την HOL, δεν ξέρω αν είναι και σύμπτωση που αυτόν τον καιρό έχουν μεγάλη προσέλευση από την προσφορά, και δημιουργούνται κάποια προβλήματα.

Δεν θέλω να πιστέψω ότι επίτηδες γίνεται από τον ΟΤΕ, για να μην χάσει έσοδα με το VoIP

----------


## dkounal

> Με την HOL, δεν ξέρω αν είναι και σύμπτωση που αυτόν τον καιρό έχουν μεγάλη προσέλευση από την προσφορά, και δημιουργούνται κάποια προβλήματα.
> 
> Δεν θέλω να πιστέψω ότι επίτηδες γίνεται από τον ΟΤΕ, για να μην χάσει έσοδα με το VoIP


Συνέβαινε περιοδικά, τώρα είναι μόνιμο. Η ACN μια απο τα ίδια, παρόλο που από ταχύτητες είναι καλύτερη για voip χρήσεις.

Εγω έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι τρέχει κάτι με τον εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ και όχι με τους ISPs.

----------


## No-Name

Παλαιότερα με 4νετ δεν γινόταν να συνεννοηθώ με κανέναν μέσω VOIP και συγκεκριμένα με την broadvoice.ίσως έφταιγε ο σέρβερ τους που ήταν στην Αμερική,τώρα με Vivodi και Τelphin όλα είναι καλά(Γραμμή+Συνδομή 512) δεν αντιμετοπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα....Δεν πιστεύω να κάνουν κάτι ενάντια στο VOIP οι Isp!

----------


## No-Name

Επίσης θέλω να προσθέσω πως κατα τη γνώμη μου παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο και ο εξοπλισμός όταν δοκίμασα αρχικά evoice με x-lite ορκίστηκα να μην το ξαναχρησιμοποιήσω,απογοήτευση.Τώρα με το linksys pap2 που δοκίμασα απο περιέργια βλέπω τεράστια διαφορά σε σχέση με το softphone.

----------


## BoGe

> Παλαιότερα με 4νετ δεν γινόταν να συνεννοηθώ με κανέναν μέσω VOIP και συγκεκριμένα με την broadvoice.ίσως έφταιγε ο σέρβερ τους που ήταν στην Αμερική,τώρα με Vivodi και Τelphin όλα είναι καλά(Γραμμή+Συνδομή 512) δεν αντιμετοπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα....Δεν πιστεύω να κάνουν κάτι ενάντια στο VOIP οι Isp!


Μήπως να λέγατε και τι ταχύτητα έχετε.
π.χ. μήπως το πρόβλημα αν είναι από την μεριά του ΟΤΕ εντοπίζεται στις 512 συνδέσεις, και όχι στις 384 ή το ανάποδο, η σε κάποια κέντρα Siemens, Intracom, κλπ...

Και ο sdn, όταν ήταν με FORTHnet, είχε προβήματα.
Τους είχε πάρει τηλέφωνο, είχαν πάει τεχνικοί σπίτι του, χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα.

Πήγε στην Vivodi μέσω του δικτύου της, και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## No-Name

Aναλυτικά είμαι σε intracom dslam απόσο έχω δεί στη λιστα με γραμμή ΟΤΕ 512 και Isp Vivodi επίσης 512 και παίζει τζάμι το voip.όταν είχα ΟΤΕ 384 με 4νετ ήταν χάλι μαύρο.ίσως να έφταιγε και η προηγούμενη ταχύτητα.Την άλλη βδομάδα που θα "πετάω" με 1024 θα σας πώ εντυπώσεις προς το παρόν όλα είναι πολύ καλά....

(Βασικά πήγα Vivodi διότι έκανα τότε μια σκέψη αν και μάλλον ήταν άτοπη..Τέσπα είχα σκεφτεί για να δίνει υπηρεσίες dslphone θα πρέπει να παίζει άψογα το voip με αυτήν.Μπορεί το επιχείρημα που πήγα στην vivodi να μην ίσχυε πάντως το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ καλό)

----------


## BoGe

> Aναλυτικά είμαι σε intracom dslam απόσο έχω δεί στη λιστα με γραμμή ΟΤΕ 512 και Isp Vivodi επίσης 512 και παίζει τζάμι το voip.όταν είχα ΟΤΕ 384 με 4νετ ήταν χάλι μαύρο.ίσως να έφταιγε και η προηγούμενη ταχύτητα.Την άλλη βδομάδα που θα "πετάω" με 1024 θα σας πώ εντυπώσεις προς το παρόν όλα είναι πολύ καλά....


Και στα 384, μπορεί να παίξει άνετα, για να μη σου πω και με 2 ταυτόχρονες συνομιλίες. 

Με 254 και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, και με 2 κλήσεις μαζύ.
Να δούμε τι θα πουν και οι άλλοι.

----------


## No-Name

Mε isdn 64 μέσω hol έπαιζε επίσης πολύ καλά χωρίς ιδιαίτερη καθυστέρηση....Τώρα πως γίνεται να παίζει με 64 και όχι με 384...ύποπτο μάλλον το χεράκι το έχει βάλει ο ΟΤΕ άθελα του φυσικα  :Twisted Evil:  τι φταίει αυτός αν τα dslam είναι πίτα

----------


## sdikr

Στο σπίτι έχω γραμμη 512  με συνδρομή 384  acn,  το voip  πετάει,   ειναι σαν να μιλάς σε κανονικό τηλέφωνο,  
Στο γραφείο  έχω γραμμη 384  συνδρομη 384  acn,  το voip  απλά δεν δουλέυει

Ολά αυτά στην Θεσσαλονική

Στο σπίτι πρωτό Hop  25-30 ms
Στο Γραφείο  70-100 ms

ποιος φταίει;  :Wink: 


@trojy  τα ping timeout  δεν ειναι φυσιολογικά,  πάρε στο 121 και ανάφερε το,  

Πάντως δεν πιστέυω οτι οι Isp  ή ο Οτε  κάνουν κάτι για να μην δουλέυει το voip,  απλά αν είσαι σε πιτα dslam  τότε δεν δουλέυει το voip  οπώς δεν δουλέυουν πολλά πράγματα.

Ειχά κάνει κάποιες δοκιμές για ενα φιλαράκι   σε διάφορα κέντρα στην Θεσσαλονικη  για voip  telephony, σε όσους πελάτες  ήταν πιταρισμένα τα dslam  (ping να ξεκινούν απο 70ms)  το voip  απλά δεν δούλευε ή είχε τρομερή καθηστέρηση

----------


## anon

Στην Αθήνα και συγκεκριμένα Π.Φάληρο είχαμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Με 384 απλά δεν υπήρχε VoIP με όσες προσπάθειες βελτιστοποίησης και αν κάναμε. Σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα του Crosstalk πέφταμε σε DSLAM SIEMENS στο Καλαμάκι. Για ISP, 4net. 

Αλλάξαμε την σύνδεση σε 512/128 και η κατάσταση βελτιώθηκε αισθητά. Δεν αλλάξαμε ταχύτητα στον ISP. Πάλι παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα αλλά λιγότερες φορές. Και απο τις ώρες που εμφανίζεται, φαίνεται ότι είναι καθαρά θέμα υπερφτόρτωσης των DSLAM που μας εξυπηρετούν.

----------


## BoGe

> Στην Αθήνα και συγκεκριμένα Π.Φάληρο είχαμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Με 384 απλά δεν υπήρχε VoIP με όσες προσπάθειες βελτιστοποίησης και αν κάναμε. Σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα του Crosstalk πέφταμε σε DSLAM SIEMENS στο Καλαμάκι. Για ISP, 4net. 
> 
> Αλλάξαμε την σύνδεση σε 512/128 και η κατάσταση βελτιώθηκε αισθητά. Δεν αλλάξαμε ταχύτητα στον ISP. Πάλι παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα αλλά λιγότερες φορές. Και απο τις ώρες που εμφανίζεται, φαίνεται ότι είναι καθαρά θέμα υπερφτόρτωσης των DSLAM που μας εξυπηρετούν.


'Ισως ναι, αλλά αφου πήγες σε 512 με 384, πόση υπερφόρτωση πια;

----------


## anon

> 'Ισως ναι, αλλά αφου πήγες σε 512 με 384, πόση υπερφόρτωση πια;


Αυτό που ξερω είναι ότι με 384 δεν έπαιζε VoIP σχεδόν ποτέ. Οταν έπαιζε κάποιες φορές, άκουγες τον άλλο με καθυστέρηση με 1-5 δεύτερα (απαράδεκτο). Το ίδιο και ο άλλος. Στο Αιγάλεω δεν υπήρχε αυτό το πρόβλημα (επίσης με 384/128). Η αλλαγή βοήθησε σημαντικά.

----------


## trojy

Όταν ένα dslam είναι πιταρισμένο, είναι συνέχεια 24/7?
Γιατί εγώ το πρόβλημα με τα buffers το έχω συνέχεια.

----------


## anon

> Όταν ένα dslam είναι πιταρισμένο, είναι συνέχεια 24/7?
> Γιατί εγώ το πρόβλημα με τα buffers το έχω συνέχεια.


Tο συγκεκριμένο σημείο είνα κατάστημα. Τις πρωινές ώρες είχαμε κάπως επικοινωνία (είπαμε με μερικά δευτ καθυστέρηση στον ήχο). Απο το μεσημέρι, ειδικα τις 3 και μετά, τίποτα. Και που ρωτήσαμε τα παιδιά στην 4νετ αυτό μας είπαμε. Μετά τις 9 το βράδυ δεν ξέρω, κλείνει το μαγαζί. Ετσι δεν ξέρω τι ποιότητα θα είχε πχ στις 4 το πρωί που πιστεύω ότι θα κοιμούνται οι περισσότεροι (αν και νομίζω ότι το συγκεκριμένο DSLAM πρέπει μάλλον να είναι ιπποφορβείο με πολλούς ημίονους που δεν κοιμούνται ποτέ ίσως λογω ντοπαρίσματος  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

----------


## trojy

> Tο συγκεκριμένο σημείο είνα κατάστημα. Τις πρωινές ώρες είχαμε κάπως επικοινωνία (είπαμε με μερικά δευτ καθυστέρηση στον ήχο). Απο το μεσημέρι, ειδικα τις 3 και μετά, τίποτα. Και που ρωτήσαμε τα παιδιά στην 4νετ αυτό μας είπαμε. Μετά τις 9 το βράδυ δεν ξέρω, κλείνει το μαγαζί. Ετσι δεν ξέρω τι ποιότητα θα είχε πχ στις 4 το πρωί που πιστεύω ότι θα κοιμούνται οι περισσότεροι (αν και νομίζω ότι το συγκεκριμένο DSLAM πρέπει μάλλον να είναι ιπποφορβείο με πολλούς ημίονους που δεν κοιμούνται ποτέ ίσως λογω ντοπαρίσματος     )


Εγώ δεν φοβάμαι τις ντόπες... Εξάλλου από φαρμακάκια έχω μια καλή ιδέα.. 
Για αυτό που ανησυχώ είναι τα "ναρκωτικά"... Λέτε να μας βάζουν οι διάφοροι ηρεμιστικά, χωρίς να μας ενημερώνουν πρώτα?

----------


## trojy

Τρίτη 13/09/05 2:04 π.μ.

Ping statistics for 194.219.252.144:
    Packets: Sent = 168, Received = 168, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 25ms, Maximum = 276ms, Average = 48ms

Με την πλειοψηφία των replies στα <35ms
Τα πακέτα UDP, έρχονται απρόσκοπτα, και όλες οι συσχετιζόμενες εφαρμογές λειτουργούν κανονικά.

Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=254
Άνοιγμα εφαρμογής voip
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=254

----------


## trojy

Μετά από 5 λεπτά κανονικής ομιλίας με VOIP... νάτα πάλι
10:00 π.μ 13/09/2005
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=82ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=205ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=447ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=796ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=970ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1096ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1024ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1202ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1423ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1877ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=2617ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=3491ms TTL=254
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

----------


## BoGe

> Μετά από 5 λεπτά κανονικής ομιλίας με VOIP... νάτα πάλι
> 10:00 π.μ 13/09/2005
> .....


Από τόσο νωρις να έχει μπουκώσει το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, λίγο δύσκολο.
Ή με κάποια κέντρα του ΟΤΕ, υπάρχει "πρόβλημα", και μόλις αυξηθεί η κίνηση το πρόβλημα γίνεται πιο έντονο, ή το πρόβλημα είναι στον ISP.

----------


## trojy

Προς moderators:

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζεται σε μεγάλο τμήμα των χρηστών δεν περιορίζεται μόνο στο voip. Για την ακρίβεια, εμφανίζεται σε οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογή χρειάζεται ένα σχετικά αυξημένο αριθμό UDP πακέτων (π.χ. netop school, games). Συνεπώς, η παρουσία του thread κάτω από το :
ADSLgr Forum > ADSL, ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις & τεχνολογία > Λοιπές Τεχνολογίες > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία

ίσως εκθέτει ένα τμήμα του προβλήματος. Εκτιμώ ότι το thread θα ήταν καλύτερο να μετακινηθεί σε κάποιο  άλλο group, με ταυτόχρονη μετανομασία του κεντρικού τίτλου.

----------


## chatasos

> Προς moderators:
> 
> Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζεται σε μεγάλο τμήμα των χρηστών δεν περιορίζεται μόνο στο voip. Για την ακρίβεια, εμφανίζεται σε οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογή χρειάζεται ένα σχετικά αυξημένο αριθμό UDP πακέτων


Μάλλον έπεσες σε "γνωστό" bug του ΟΤΕ  :Wink: 
Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι εντονότερο με τα μικρά πακέτα.

----------


## dkounal

> Μάλλον έπεσες σε "γνωστό" bug του ΟΤΕ 
> Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι εντονότερο με τα μικρά πακέτα.


ναι από τις δοκιμές μου είναι εντονότερο σε codecs που κάνουν συμπίεση και στελνουν συχνά μικρά πακέτα, πχ g729 και καλύτερο όσο ανεβαίνουμε σε μέγεθος.
Μια και δειχνεις ενημερωμένος μήπως ξέρεις και το δρόμο που πρεπει να ακολουθήσουμε για να λυθεί;

----------


## anon

To G729 έχει framerate 10ms. Δηλαδή ανα 10ms στέλνει πακέτο. Αυτό αυξάνει το overhead και παρόλο που ο codec θεωρητικά χρειάζεται 8Kbps στην πράξη με τα overheads των πακέτων και αυτών ανα 10ms σημαίνει ότι χρειάζεται 39Κbps !!! Μάλιστα, 39.... Τώρα εαν χρησιμοποιήσεις το G723 (5.3) με framerate 30ms το απαιούμενο bandwidth πέφτει στα 16Κbps. Για να υπολογίσετε το απαιτούμενο bandwidth μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε κάποιο VoIP Bandwidth Calculator . Βέβαια τα παραπάνω χωρίς VAD και CRTP που μειώνουν αρκετά το απαιτούμενο bandwidth αλλά αυτό παίζει και με το εξοπλισμό που έχεις. Πχ το asterisk δεν θέλει καθόλου VAD. Επίσης δεν παίζουν όλους τους codecs το hardware/software που πιθανόν έχεις. Πχ το asterisk δεν παίζει καθόλου G723 (μόνο σε pass thru mode), και για G729 πρέπει να αγοράζεις licenses ( 10 δολλάρια έκαστο κανάλι). Τα Cisco 7940 σε SIP mode δεν υποστηρίζουν G723. 

Τώρα τι σημαίνει αυτό. Μικρό framerate σημαίνει πολλά μικρά πακέτα. Μεγαλύτερο απαιτούμενο bandwidth χαμένο σε packet headers. Μεγαλύτερο framerate όμως σημαίνει μεγαλύτερο delay, χαμηλότερο bandwidth. Το UDP σαν πρωτόκολλο δεν έχει QoS οπότε τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν.

----------


## dkounal

> To G729 έχει framerate 10ms. Δηλαδή ανα 10ms στέλνει πακέτο. Αυτό αυξάνει το overhead και παρόλο που ο codec θεωρητικά χρειάζεται 8Kbps στην πράξη με τα overheads των πακέτων και αυτών ανα 10ms σημαίνει ότι χρειάζεται 39Κbps !!! Μάλιστα, 39.... Τώρα εαν χρησιμοποιήσεις το G723 (5.3) με framerate 30ms το απαιούμενο bandwidth πέφτει στα 16Κbps. Για να υπολογίσετε το απαιτούμενο bandwidth μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε κάποιο VoIP Bandwidth Calculator . Βέβαια τα παραπάνω χωρίς VAD και CRTP που μειώνουν αρκετά το απαιτούμενο bandwidth αλλά αυτό παίζει και με το εξοπλισμό που έχεις. Πχ το asterisk δεν θέλει καθόλου VAD. Επίσης δεν παίζουν όλους τους codecs το hardware/software που πιθανόν έχεις. Πχ το asterisk δεν παίζει καθόλου G723 (μόνο σε pass thru mode), και για G729 πρέπει να αγοράζεις licenses ( 10 δολλάρια έκαστο κανάλι). Τα Cisco 7940 σε SIP mode δεν υποστηρίζουν G723. 
> 
> Τώρα τι σημαίνει αυτό. Μικρό framerate σημαίνει πολλά μικρά πακέτα. Μεγαλύτερο απαιτούμενο bandwidth χαμένο σε packet headers. Μεγαλύτερο framerate όμως σημαίνει μεγαλύτερο delay, χαμηλότερο bandwidth. Το UDP σαν πρωτόκολλο δεν έχει QoS οπότε τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν.


Όλα αυτά τα ξέρω πολύ καλά και από θεωρία και από πράξη. 
Μάλιστα το asterisk δουλευει με G729 και G726 και χωρίς Licence. To G729 το έχω ήδη σε λειτουργία και για το G726 βαρεθηκα να ψαχνω και να εγκαθιστώ compilers αλλά το πεδίο είναι ανοιχτό.
Εγώ κάτι άλλο ρώτησα και δεν κατάλαβα τι σχέση έχουν τα παραπάνω.


Διορθώση: όχι το g726, το G723.1 ειναι τελικα και υπάρχει και αυτό πλέον διαθέσιμο.

----------


## trojy

Ξεκινώντας από το τέλος, νομίζω ότι το QoS, μπορεί να δωθεί και κατά σειρά τύπου πακέτων. Δηλαδή μεγαλύτερο priority στα UDP (μικρότερα κατά κανόνα πακέτα) έναντι των tcp ή ICMP.
Όσον αφορά την επιλογή codecs, το calculator μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο. Πιστεύω όμως στην θεωρία του trial and error. Δηλαδή όπως τον βολεύει τον καθένα στην πορεία.. Εγώ βολεύτηκα με το απολαυστικό 711a/u  για ένα ρονικό διάστημα της τάξεως των 3 μηνών. 
Το G729, είναι αγαπητό όταν χρησιμοποιώ dial-up(pstn/isdn). 

Όσον αφορά τη δημοσιοποίηση του "bug", εγώ προσωπικά προβληματίστηκα...
Είναι γνωστό στους χρήστες των adsl; Αν ναι, σε ποιο άλλο σημείο του forum, έχουν γίνει ανάλογα posts?

Αν το "bug" είναι γνωστό στον ΟΤΕ, τότε έχει κάνει κάποια ενημέρωση για αυτό; 
Και αν εκείνος (ΟΤΕ) δεν το έχει δηλώσει, τότε ο τίτλος "πολιτική" που περιλαμβάνεται στο topic του forum, είναι πέρα για πέρα ορθός.

----------


## anon

> Όλα αυτά τα ξέρω πολύ καλά και από θεωρία και από πράξη. 
> Μάλιστα το asterisk δουλευει με G729 και G726 και χωρίς Licence. To G729 το έχω ήδη σε λειτουργία και για το G726 βαρεθηκα να ψαχνω και να εγκαθιστώ compilers αλλά το πεδίο είναι ανοιχτό.
> Εγώ κάτι άλλο ρώτησα και δεν κατάλαβα τι σχέση έχουν τα παραπάνω.


G723, G726, G729 είναι non-free codecs. Στο site αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά ότι πρέπει να αγοράσεις licenses. Εαν έχεις τους παραπάνω codecs σε free έκδοση με ενδιαφέρει. Το asterisk τα "παίζει" αλλά σε pass-thru mode. Αν αυτό σε καλυπτει, τότε ΟΚ.   :Very Happy:  

Ρώτησες τι παίζει με τα μικρά πακέτα. Νομίζω ότι αυτό σου ανέφερα σε συνδιασμό με τα λεγόμενα των παραπάνω. Εαν έχεις G729 τότε έχεις πολλά μικρά πακέτα. Και με πολλά πακέτα ανα δευτ, φαίνεται ότι δεν παίζουν και τόσο καλά οι υποδομές ΟΤΕ / ISP. Ισως έχεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με G723 που κάνει λιγότερα πακέτα.

----------


## dkounal

> G723, G726, G729 είναι non-free codecs. Στο site αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά ότι πρέπει να αγοράσεις licenses. Εαν έχεις τους παραπάνω codecs σε free έκδοση με ενδιαφέρει. Το asterisk τα "παίζει" αλλά σε pass-thru mode. Αν αυτό σε καλυπτει, τότε ΟΚ.


Με pass-thru παίζει και το μητσος codec, για μη pass-thru μιλάμε:
http://www.readytechnology.co.uk/ope...s-g729-g723.1/
http://kvin.lv/pub/Linux/Asterisk/

----------


## anon

> Με pass-thru παίζει και το μητσος codec, για μη pass-thru μιλάμε:
> http://www.readytechnology.co.uk/ope...s-g729-g723.1/


Διάβασε το τέλος της σελίδας. Πρέπει να πληρώσεις royalties εαν θέλεις να είσαι νόμιμος.

edit:
Πάντως χρήσιμα τα links. Θα δοκιμάσω αν και έχω αγορασμένο g729 απο την Digium.




> Όσον αφορά τη δημοσιοποίηση του "bug", εγώ προσωπικά προβληματίστηκα...
> Είναι γνωστό στους χρήστες των adsl; Αν ναι, σε ποιο άλλο σημείο του forum, έχουν γίνει ανάλογα posts?


Ολοι οι ISP όταν τους ζητήσεις να κάνεις κάποιο VPN, βάζουν με υποσημείωση ότι VoIP πιθανότατα να μην δουλέψει και δεν παρέχουν εγγυήσεις γιαυτό. Το ξέρω γιατί πρόσφατα κάναμε σχετική υλοποίηση, και ζητούσαμε την συγκεκριμένη δυνατότητα, και όλοι μα όλοι (εκτός Vivodi, δεν συμμετείχε), είχαν αυτή την παρατήρηση, ασχέτως ταχύτητας σύνδεσης.

----------


## dkounal

> Διάβασε το τέλος της σελίδας. Πρέπει να πληρώσεις royalties εαν θέλεις να είσαι νόμιμος.


Το διαβασα, δεν πουλάω τίποτα, δεν δίνω τίποτα, κάθομαι και παίζω για να μαθαίνω με το voip και αυτό είναι η πραγματικότητα.

----------


## chatasos

> Μέχρι πριν από 3 ημέρες δούλευε ρολόι. Είναι λογικό αυτό?


Τις προηγούμενες μέρες έγιναν διάφορες "ανακατατάξεις" στους bras του ΟΤΕ, οπότε πρέπει να τα θεωρείς όλα λογικά.




> ναι από τις δοκιμές μου είναι εντονότερο σε codecs που κάνουν συμπίεση και στελνουν συχνά μικρά πακέτα, πχ g729 και καλύτερο όσο ανεβαίνουμε σε μέγεθος.
> Μια και δειχνεις ενημερωμένος μήπως ξέρεις και το δρόμο που πρεπει να ακολουθήσουμε για να λυθεί;


Δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να το πάτε μέσω του isp σας. Ο ΟΤΕ τέτοιες "περίεργες" περιπτώσεις τις κοιτάει μόνο σε συνεργασία με τον isp. Οπότε πλήρη αναφορά του προβλήματος στον isp και....κανά ευχέλαιο...μπορεί να σας βοηθήσουν.

ΥΓ: Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το πρόβλημα πρέπει να έχει να κάνει με τον bras 2 της Κωλέττη  :Whistling:  τουλάχιστον γι'αυτούς που συνδέονται από Ηράκλειο.

----------


## trojy

> Τις προηγούμενες μέρες έγιναν διάφορες "ανακατατάξεις" στους bras του ΟΤΕ, οπότε πρέπει να τα θεωρείς όλα λογικά.


Προτιμήθηκε ο όρος αναβάθμιση. Τώρα πόσο συνεπής είναι, αυτό δεν μπορώ να το κρίνω χωρίς να περάσει ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα. Αναβάθμιση εξοπλισμού, υποβάθμιση δικτύου πλησιάζει περισσότερο στην πραγματικότητα. Πιστεύω ότι οι υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ έχουν την εμπειρία, και ταυτόχρονα την εμπιστοσύνη μου στη γνώση τους για "λειτουργικό" στήσιμο. 





> Δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να το πάτε μέσω του isp σας. Ο ΟΤΕ τέτοιες "περίεργες" περιπτώσεις τις κοιτάει μόνο σε συνεργασία με τον isp. Οπότε πλήρη αναφορά του προβλήματος στον isp και....κανά ευχέλαιο...μπορεί να σας βοηθήσουν.
> 
> ΥΓ: Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το πρόβλημα πρέπει να έχει να κάνει με τον bras 2 της Κωλέττη  τουλάχιστον γι'αυτούς που συνδέονται από Ηράκλειο.


Με ειλικρίνεια, είχα σκοπό να βάλω forthnet 1 bill για 2 χρόνια, μέσω του προγράμματος Δικτυωθείτε. Ε.. δεν θα βάλω.. και τέλος να μάταεπισημανω ότι:
Υπάρχουν πράγματα που λέγονται και δεν γίνονται.. και πράγματα που γίνονται και δεν λέγονται.
Το πρόβλημα έχει αναλυθεί στον ISP μου, προ 24ώρου. Απάντηση δεν έχω λάβει, αλλά περιμένω ανυπόμονα...

ping -t bbras-ath-05L0.forthnet.gr
Pinging bbras-ath-05L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.252.147] with 32 bytes of data:
Ping statistics for 194.219.252.147:
    Packets: Sent = 12, Received = 12, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 62ms, Maximum = 94ms, Average = 70ms

Έλεος!

----------


## dkounal

> Ολοι οι ISP όταν τους ζητήσεις να κάνεις κάποιο VPN, βάζουν με υποσημείωση ότι VoIP πιθανότατα να μην δουλέψει και δεν παρέχουν εγγυήσεις γιαυτό. Το ξέρω γιατί πρόσφατα κάναμε σχετική υλοποίηση, και ζητούσαμε την συγκεκριμένη δυνατότητα, και όλοι μα όλοι (εκτός Vivodi, δεν συμμετείχε), είχαν αυτή την παρατήρηση, ασχέτως ταχύτητας σύνδεσης.


Υπάρχει ενα πράγμα που το έχω γράψει κάμποσες φορές και στο φόρουμ:
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ πιταρισμένα DSLAM, ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ πιταρισμένες γραμμές από το DSLAM μέχρι τον ΒΒRAS. Αυτό στηρίζεται σε εν τω βάθη πληροφόρηση για το σχεδιασμό του ΟΤΕ από την εποχή που έτρεχε το πιλοτικό για μια μεγάλη δουλειά.

Θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ να δω κάπου για κάθε DSLAM (που ήδη ξέρουμε ελευθερες πορτες, κλπ) το bandwidth της γραμμής που χρησιμοποιείται μέχρι τον BBRAS.

Το VoIP είναι πολύ ευαίσθητο πράγμα, για φαντάσου ενα dslam που το έχουν ξεσκίσει στα emule 500 χρήστες να φεύγει με μια 2Μbit για τον BBRAS, εκει βάλε να παίξει VoIP και σφύρα μου.... 

Τι εγγυήσεις να σου δώσουν μετά ακόμη και vpn να βάλεις, να μη σου πω τι θα παίρνεις....

----------


## dkounal

> Τις προηγούμενες μέρες έγιναν διάφορες "ανακατατάξεις" στους bras του ΟΤΕ, οπότε πρέπει να τα θεωρείς όλα λογικά.


Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ενεργοποιήθηκαν και άλλες πόλεις της Ελλαδος να έχουν BBRAS εκτός Αθήνας-Θεσσαλονίκης;

----------


## anon

> Υπάρχει ενα πράγμα που το έχω γράψει κάμποσες φορές και στο φόρουμ:
> ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ πιταρισμένα DSLAM, ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ πιταρισμένες γραμμές από το DSLAM μέχρι τον ΒΒRAS. Αυτό στηρίζεται σε εν τω βάθη πληροφόρηση για το σχεδιασμό του ΟΤΕ από την εποχή που έτρεχε το πιλοτικό για μια μεγάλη δουλειά.


Εχεις δίκιο, ετσι είναι το σωστό. Απλά έχει επικρατήσει νομίζω, όπως να λέμε χακερς τους κράκερς.

----------


## chatasos

> Προτιμήθηκε ο όρος αναβάθμιση. Τώρα πόσο συνεπής είναι, αυτό δεν μπορώ να το κρίνω χωρίς να περάσει ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα. Αναβάθμιση εξοπλισμού, υποβάθμιση δικτύου πλησιάζει περισσότερο στην πραγματικότητα. Πιστεύω ότι οι υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ έχουν την εμπειρία, και ταυτόχρονα την εμπιστοσύνη μου στη γνώση τους για "λειτουργικό" στήσιμο.


Πολλά προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται, οφείλονται σε bug του software (και πιο σπάνια του hardware), και τις περισσότερες φορές πρέπει να χτυπήσουν πρώτα για να τα λύσεις. Το πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ είναι ότι έχει εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες για τις σοβαρές εργασίες, οπότε οι ίδιοι οι τεχνικοί πολλές φορές δεν έχουν πλήρη γνώση του εξοπλισμού. Το καλό όμως με τους εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες είναι ότι δεν εξαρτάσαι από τον εκάστοτε τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ ο οποίος μπορεί να φύγει ανά πάσα στιγμή από το συγκεκριμένο τμήμα και να σε αφήσει στο κενό.




> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ενεργοποιήθηκαν και άλλες πόλεις της Ελλαδος να έχουν BBRAS εκτός Αθήνας-Θεσσαλονίκης;


Όχι ακόμα. Προτεραιότητα έχουν κάποιες ακόμα περιοχές της ΑΘήνας (εκεί άλλωστε είναι η αυξημένη ζήτηση).

----------


## trojy

Έκοψαν και τη χρήση του Skype. 

Σύνδεση ανάμεσα σε 2 χρήστες, σε γειτονικά DSLAM, της ίδιας εταιρείας (forthnet) στο ίδιο BBRAS, και καθυστέρηση 9 δευτερόλεπτα. 

Το Skype δούλευε κανονικά... Η υπομονή κύριοι έχει και τα όρια της.

----------


## chatasos

> Έκοψαν και τη χρήση του Skype. 
> 
> Σύνδεση ανάμεσα σε 2 χρήστες, σε γειτονικά DSLAM, της ίδιας εταιρείας (forthnet) στο ίδιο BBRAS, και καθυστέρηση 9 δευτερόλεπτα. 
> 
> Το Skype δούλευε κανονικά... Η υπομονή κύριοι έχει και τα όρια της.


Η διαδρομή που χρησιμοποιούν τα πακέτα είναι η παρακάτω:

user1 --> dslam --> bras OTE --> bras isp --> bras OTE --> dslam --> user2

Απ'οτι βλέπεις ο bras OTE μεσολαβεί 2 φορές (όπως και το dslam του).

Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι σύντομα θα λυθεί το πρόβλημά σου....  :Cool:

----------


## dkounal

> Ολοι οι ISP όταν τους ζητήσεις να κάνεις κάποιο VPN, βάζουν με υποσημείωση ότι VoIP πιθανότατα να μην δουλέψει και δεν παρέχουν εγγυήσεις γιαυτό.





> Η διαδρομή που χρησιμοποιούν τα πακέτα είναι η παρακάτω:
> user1 --> dslam --> bras OTE --> bras isp --> bras OTE --> dslam --> user2


Εδώ φαίνεται μια "ευρυζωνική" ομορφιά:

Ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει που να ακριβοπουλήσει τις υποδομές του και υποχρεώνει τους ISP να χρησιμοποιούν δυο BBRAS για όλη την Ελλάδα. Ετσι, για να την συνδεση μεταξύ δύο απεναντινών σπιτιών στην κολοπετινίτσα, ο δρόμος είναι μέσω Αθηνών ή Θεσσαλονίκης. Φαντάζομαι ότι ο συλλογων φίλων του ΟΤΕ που προωθείται τελευταία στο adslgr.com θα φροντήσει για ανάλογες προωθητικές ενέργειες χρήσης της ευρυζωνικότητας.

Από την άλλη μεριά, οι ISPs της αρπαχτής, αγωνίζονται ποιος θα είναι ο καλύτερος και στη μεταπώληση της φούσκας "ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες" του ΟΤΕ, αντί να σχηματίσουν μια κοινοπραξία που θα μπορούσε να δράσει ανταγωνιστικά. Δεν θέλουν να έχουν ευθύνες για τις υπηρεσίες που οι ίδιοι (μετα)πωλούν και φυσικά, δίνουν και παίρνουν τα ψιλά γράμματα περί αποποίησης ευθυνών.

Κάπου στη γωνία, είναι τα ιδρύματα τεχνολογίας και ερευνας που φιλοσοφούν το τι σημαίνει έρευνα, οι κάθε λογής (ενήλικοι και ανήλικοι) φιλοσόσοφοι που κουβεντιάζουν ωρες για ασήμαντα πράγματα με posts της τάξης των χιλιάδων (στο irc δεν εχω βρει μονάδα μέτρησης), ενώ θα μπορούσαν να γεμίσουν ένα wiki, με χρήσιμη και ευανάγνωστη πληροφορία στην ελληνική γλώσσα, που στα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα είναι πρακτικά νεκρή γλώσσα. 

Εγώ ίσως τελικά να ανήκω στην τρίτη κατηγορία.

----------


## chatasos

> Εδώ φαίνεται μια "ευρυζωνική" ομορφιά:
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει που να ακριβοπουλήσει τις υποδομές του και υποχρεώνει τους ISP να χρησιμοποιούν δυο BBRAS για όλη την Ελλάδα. Ετσι, για να την συνδεση μεταξύ δύο απεναντινών σπιτιών στην κολοπετινίτσα, ο δρόμος είναι μέσω Αθηνών ή Θεσσαλονίκης. Φαντάζομαι ότι ο συλλογων φίλων του ΟΤΕ που προωθείται τελευταία στο adslgr.com θα φροντήσει για ανάλογες προωθητικές ενέργειες χρήσης της ευρυζωνικότητας.


Ο ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιεί atm dslams (και όχι ip dslams), οπότε είναι λίγο δύσκολο να γίνει αυτό που αναφέρεις.
Από ότι ξέρω παλιότερα υπήρχαν σκέψεις για χρήση ip dslams, αλλά...

----------


## chatasos

Όλοι εσείς που έχετε παρόμοια προβλήματα, καλό θα είναι να το αναφέρετε στον isp σας και να τον πιέσετε να επικοινωνήσει με τον ΟΤΕ, μιας και το "πρόβλημα" είναι σχετικά γνωστό.

Αν δεν σας κάνει κόπο, γράφτε και τα 4 πρώτα ψηφία (μαζί με τον κωδικό περιοχής) του τηλεφώνου σας εδώ...

----------


## trojy

> Όλοι εσείς που έχετε παρόμοια προβλήματα, καλό θα είναι να το αναφέρετε στον isp σας και να τον πιέσετε να επικοινωνήσει με τον ΟΤΕ, μιας και το "πρόβλημα" είναι σχετικά γνωστό.
> 
> Αν δεν σας κάνει κόπο, γράφτε και τα 4 πρώτα ψηφία (μαζί με τον κωδικό περιοχής) του τηλεφώνου σας εδώ...


Ή στείλτε μου τους αριθμούς τηλεφώνων και όποια στοιχεία κρίνετε σημαντικά ως προσωπικό μήνυμα (PM). Από μέρους μου ισχύουν οι δεσμεύσεις όπως αυτές περιγράφονται εδώ : 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...697#post333697

                Το τηλέφωνο μου είναι 28102218**      [ADSL 1 Bill 384/128]
Με συγκατάθεση χρήστη           28102809**      [Forthnet Dynamic 384/128] [cfili******@forthnet.gr]

----------


## rott

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα και σε Π.Φάληρο (τηλ.9823***)
Με σύνδεση 384/128 οτενετ, το skype2skype σέρνεται (received packet loss μέχρι 30%) ενώ skype2phone και voipbuster δεν δουλεύουν καθόλου. 
Facts:
1) Πριν έμπαινα με dialup 31kbps (!) και μιλούσα με σταθερό μέσω skype άψογα
2) Δοκίμασα VPN με μηχάνημα στο πανεπιστήμιο, και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν 0% packet loss (το ping όμως πήγαινε περίπατο, οπότε πάλι δεν λυνόταν το πρόβλημα) Αυτό όμως δεν δείχνει ότι η οτενετ κόβει τα πακέτα του skype?
3) Κατά τις 5 το πρωί που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει κίνηση (οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κόβουν τα πακέτα) όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι

Τελικά εφαρμόζουν shaping ή όχι? Νομίζω στην Αμερική έχουν πέσει μηνύσεις σε ISP που κόβαν το  VoIP...

----------


## Crosstalk

Ταχει ξετιναξει ολα ο ΟΤΕ με to packet shaping στα DSLAMs.

----------


## nkar

Κι εδώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα
ISP: ΗΟL
Κεντρο Αμπελοκηπων Αθηνας
384/128
Και μονο που καλώ με το X-lite οποιοδηποτε νουμερο (χωρις να απαντήσει ο άλλος)
παίρνω Ping time-out
πρωτόκολο G711

----------


## ultiks

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα και στη Λάρισα. Με 384/128 κάποιες φορές κολάει εκνευριστικά. Με χρήση του Net Limiter παρατηρώ ότι όταν κάνω χρήση voip προγράμματος τις περισσότερες φορές το upload δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα και είναι σταθερό στα 8Kb. Αυτό που έχει πρόβλημα είναι το download που κολάει ή πέφτει σε χαμηλές τιμές όπως 3 - 4 Κb. (Χωρίς να τρέχει άλλο πρόγραμμα που να δεσμεύει ταχύτητα).

----------


## trojy

Η συζήτηση του προβλήματος γίνεται εκτενώς στα παρακάτω threads.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=25276&page=97

----------

